# overeating> diarrhea?



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
My almost 16 week old puppy is a bit thin, I can see his rib cage, he is super active, very smart and always hungry. Every time I try to gradually increase his food he develops diarrhea. I don't know if it is just timing or too much food.
He went 4-5 over the past 16 hours, last time completely watery.
He was dewormed almost 48 hours ago.
And he is always picking things off the ground.
I can see it could be a combination of things but I really don't know what to do, people comment that he is thin but I cannot seem to succeed at helping him fill up.
He is eating Farmina dog food ( we are in France right now) which is supposed to be high quality.
Any suggestions?
Thanks,


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Is it chicken based? Many Vs don't do well on chicken. Amos was one of those. Lamb is suppose to be easiest to digest so that's what he gets. We had to switch treats too but ever since, he's pooped like a rock star!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can also try feeding more meals in a day. That way each meal is smaller and easier to digest. 
I'm not familiar with the food your feeding. Some dogs can handle very high protein foods, and in others it causes loose stools.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Has a fecal test been done?

I recall when our boy was a pup he would have loose stools, but I don't recall them every being watery. For us it was the elimination of chicken which helped, as well as giving smaller more frequent meals (at 3 years old he gets 3 meals a day). 

The watery stool is worrisome to me, especially in a young pup. If you haven't done so, I would have fecal test done to rule out a parasite. If that comes back clear I would then focus on looking for a diet connection.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

A Vizsla puppy should be thin. If people are not commenting that your pup looks "skinny" you're doing something wrong. Otherwise, don't fret.

And yes, overfeeding is a classic cause of diarrhea in pups.

Bill


----------



## TereLiz (Sep 21, 2016)

Zelda was very thin when we got her, you could see her hip bones and vertebrae. She's always eaten three times a day, but when we tried to increase her kibble because she was acting hungry, diarrhea. 

We started making high protein/high fat "silk balls" I believe was the recipe found at the forum to feed her supplementally and she put on healthy weight. Ribs are still visible, but that's just the V body. Our last puppy was so fat and pudgy, it's hard to reconcile the difference, but she's 3 months now and weighs over 18 pounds.


----------

